# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  BOOKS to Movies or TV

## amyb

My favorite book to TV was THE THORN BIRDS.

I almost always prefer the book to any production.

----------


## MIke R

me 2

----------


## heatherdh

I hope they don't ruin The Help with the movie. 

I rarely see films when I loved the book. I've never seen Kiterunner, Memoirs of a Geisha, Lovely Bones as I prefer to keep the book in mind.

----------


## MIke R

Lovely Bones was particularly butchered on film

----------


## bto

I think Viola Davis will kick derrière in The Help.  She's fantastic.

----------


## andynap

What else has she been in?

----------


## Toni

I almost always prefer the book to the movie, but there are a couple that I think have translated pretty well to film...
The Prince of Tides and Bonfire of the Vanities come to mind...

----------


## MIke R

yes...the Prince of Tides was absolutely an exception..powerful performances by Streisand and Nolte for sure....

----------


## bto

Andy, you're making me rack my brain...not a lot of movies, but quite a bit of TV...she's done some small parts in movies (Eat Pray Love comes to mind)....and Meryl Streep raves about her.  Should be good...the part she is playing seems perfect from what I've seen of her.  

I hope the movie is good as I so enjoyed the book.

Another movie from a good book...Pride and Prejudice....my absolute favorite....ohhhh, Mr. Darcy.

----------


## marybeth

Short story to movie:  Stand By Me (AKA The Body)

----------


## amyb

I  loved THE PRINCE OF TIDES, but too many of the story lines were not included. Therefore, the book wins, IMHO. (For example, the tiger).

----------


## rivertrash

Was the tiger not in the movie?  What a great story!  I cheered.

----------


## Eve

> My favorite book to TV was THE THORN BIRDS.
> 
> I almost always prefer the book to any production.



Agree.  I brought a portable TV in my car the night I went to the ballet, in order to see the beach scene again.

----------


## Eve

> Andy, you're making me rack my brain...not a lot of movies, but quite a bit of TV...she's done some small parts in movies (Eat Pray Love comes to mind)....and Meryl Streep raves about her.  Should be good...the part she is playing seems perfect from what I've seen of her.  
> 
> I hope the movie is good as I so enjoyed the book.
> 
> Another movie from a good book...Pride and Prejudice....my absolute favorite....ohhhh, Mr. Darcy.



imdb is coded on my Blackberry when questions like that come up.  Internet Movie Data Base

----------


## NHDiane

Just saw The Help and I loved it!  I have not, however, read the book.  The friend I went with had and she thought it was pretty close to the book.  Great characters and acting.  I'm betting there are some Oscar nods for some of the cast.

----------


## Steve_in_STL

I liked the movie. But it was not as good as the book. Definitely read the book!

----------


## julianne

Just saw "Sarah's Key". Fairly true to the book and a gripping tale on film as it was in the book.

----------


## Rosemary

We were unable to even peek at Charlotte's Web.  Animated?  Please no.  But today we came across a book about E.B. White and his writing of Charlotte's Web.  It begins with an account of a barn in Maine with a rope swing... I can't wait to read this.

----------


## Elizabeth1SC

Loved the book The Help, going to see the movie next week.  Has anyone seen Water for Elephants?  The book was pretty good.  

The worst book butcher I have seen lately is anything from the Twilight series.  Yes I know they were supposed to be tween books but they were captivating.

----------


## rivertrash

> I liked the movie. But it was not as good as the book. Definitely read the book!



Just saw the movie this evening and agree -- movie was good, but book was better, as it almost always is.  There's a chance for two or three Oscar nominations in this one.

----------


## bto

Loved the movie, The Help.  
Loved the book more and think I'm going to reread it.  

I did think the casting was good in the movie, even though Skeeter wasn't what I expected...everyone else was just as I pictured them when I read the book.  My 92 yr old MIL liked it too.

----------


## JEK

My wife's book club is going to see the movie next week. They (she) won't let me go with them. I loved the book. They still won't let me go.

----------


## amyb

My book club did an excursion to a movie to view THE BOY IN THE STRIPED PAJAMAS. Even knowing the story, many of the readers gasped as the story line unfolded.

----------


## bto

You're a big boy, go by yourself, LOL.  My hubby loved it, btw.

----------


## JEK

Same advice my wife gave me :)

----------


## JEK

She just returned from her outing and is now ready to have me go with her for her second viewing - that good she said!

----------


## amyb

Now there's a good review! The supermarket has power. CVS too. Can the movies be far behind?

----------


## JEK

Our son's classmate from NYU has a big part too.

----------


## amyb

OK-who is he and what is the part? What kind of review did he garner?

----------


## JEK

He is a she and she plays Tilly.

----------


## amyb

I will try to check out her performance.

----------

